# Barbara Schöneberger hat geheiratet



## Claudia (12 Sep. 2009)

Babs hat am 17 Juli am Chiemsee im kleinsten Kreis geheiratet, und ist damit jetzt eine Adlige. Am 03.Oktober heiratet das Paar dann kirchlich. 


http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...hochzeit/heimlich-am-chiemsee-geheiratet.html​


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Sep. 2009)

Schön für sie und sicher noch schöner für ihn!


----------



## astrosfan (13 Sep. 2009)

Barbara von Schierstädt dann also?


----------



## Ch_SAs (13 Sep. 2009)

Babsi hat einen guten Geschmack bewiesen, was den Namen angeht, der Neue hört sich edler an, obwohl der alte auch zu ihr passte. Da müssen wir uns umgewöhnen , aber Babsi ist ja so präsent, dass dürfte uns schnell gelingen.


----------



## Katzun (13 Sep. 2009)

dann herzlichen glückwunsch und alles gute babsi


----------



## xxsurfer (25 Okt. 2009)

...die hätte ich auch geheiratet.....


----------

